# Josquin Desprez & Palestrina



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Given Renaissance music is as of now only tangential to my interests, but yet at the same time very intriguing, sometimes feeling much more advanced in harmony and in feeling compared to the Baroque that would come later... I feel an obligation to get into the works of these two composers. Problem is both wrote tons and tons of music, certainly many recordings exist out there, and I have no clue which are the ones to check out. 

The only work of Palestrina's that I've heard in full is his Missa pro defunctis, which is incredibly beautiful. I've heard only bits and pieces of Josquin's works, but I understand he was right up there with the younger Italian in influence and perhaps talent. 

Is anyone here very familiar with either of the two? I'd love any recommendations.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

For Josquin, try the masses Hercules dux ferrariae, Gaudeamus, and L’Homme Armé, and the Stabat Mater and Qui Habitat motets.

I’m not as big on Palestrina so someone else might have better recommendations, but the Canticum Canticorum, and the Missa Papae Marcelli and Missa Assumpta est María in Caelum are also good.

I don’t think there’s really a gateway for either of them. Listen around, get a good sense of things, and you’ll work out whether you like them and it’s worth keeping on with their music.


----------

